# Painting large exterior columns



## T's Painting

How much should I charge to paint 2 16' exterior columns? They are just over a foot in diameter. My work typically is limited to interior, but they are a good customer and I don't want them being overcharged by some scheister.


----------



## Rbriggs82

When I'm not sure what to charge my goto price is tree fidy.


----------



## daArch

$2,000 each, prime with Kilz 2 Finish with Behr


----------



## caulktheline

(2πr)h
whereas your diameter is 1ft, r=0.5 and h=16
(2π0.5)16=50.24 square feet.
now *2 columns= 100.48 sq ft
Now convert that to your interior wall square footage rate.
Or tree fiddy, whichever is more.


----------



## robladd

600+ ft per column x 2 1200+ft
5 gals primer and 7 gals finish
Wash scrap spackle 1 day
Sand and prime 2 coats finish 1 day
$1350-1750


----------



## robladd

My mistake 100 sq ft of column 1 gal primer 1 gal finish take off 10 gals of paint or $300 
$1000- 1400


----------



## Xmark

T's Painting said:


> How much should I charge to paint 2 16' exterior columns? They are just over a foot in diameter. My work typically is limited to interior, but they are a good customer and I don't want them being overcharged by some scheister.


Time and materials buddy.


----------



## ColorQuest

How much would would you charge to paint an interior column of the same dimensions?
Jay


----------



## NCPaint1

ColorQuest said:


> How much would would you charge to paint an interior column of the same dimensions?
> Jay


Possibly the best answer of the year!


----------



## TrueColors

ColorQuest said:


> How much would would you charge to paint an interior column of the same dimensions?
> Jay


Learn some math.

To get you surface area of the walls for the cylinder use area=circumference X height.

Then if you are painting the ceilings or floor use
Area=3.14xradius squared 

Add the two areas together and divide by the spread rate on the can of paint... Round up if a decimal point.... This will get you your material quantity.

Then figure out how much labour it will take you to complete.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

T's Painting said:


> How much should I charge to paint 2 16' exterior columns? They are just over a foot in diameter. My work typically is limited to interior, but they are a good customer and I don't want them being overcharged by some scheister.


It all depends and how much tape and how many spray cans you are gonna need.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

T's Painting said:


> How much should I charge to paint 2 16' exterior columns? They are just over a foot in diameter. My work typically is limited to interior, but they are a good customer and I don't want them being overcharged by some scheister.


 Just tellem you''ll charge out your normal hourerly rate of $8.50/hr.


----------

